

Ask HN: Twitter Accounts worth Following? - codyb

Hi,
Who do you think is interesting and worth following on twitter?
Which accounts shall enrich my account?
Preferably less entertainment oriented, which is exactly why I come here.
======
codyb
Thanks for the comments so far. I'm checking out the accounts posted.

[http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-
news/4410448/10-Electrica...](http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-
news/4410448/10-Electrical-Engineers-Everyone-Should-Follow)

This article details 10 electrical engineers worth following. Some of them
certainly seem interesting.

If anyone would like to see what I've got so far they're welcome to check out
my twitter in my profile but of course I also put the Onion in there, a good
professor, a friend, and a colleague so you would have to sift through those.

------
helmuth
@dhh David Heinemeier Hansson - Creator of Ruby on Rails, Partner at
37signals, Co-author of NYT Best-Seller Rework, and racing driver in World
Endurance Championship.

------
Sealy
I'd start with those who you would like to hear from. My list started with:

@paulg | Paul Graham

@ycombinator | Y Combinator

@a16z | Andreessen Horowitz

@BillGates | Bill Gates (because of his involvement with charity)

@fredwilson | Fred Wilson

And then a whole load of accounts following my personal interests such as the
Bitcoin related ones.

------
hrabago
@Unbounce seems to always provide good links, and they always seem to be
actionable - I feel like I should be paying a subscription fee.

@Lessien has some occasional good insights.

------
waster
@BadAstronomer | Phil Plait has excellent astronomy posts @TechCrunch can keep
you up on tech news @@umairh | umair haque frequently impresses me

